# Moving to Dubai



## Whittell (Sep 7, 2007)

My husband and I are hoping to relocate to Dubai within the next six months, we have friends there which is great and have helped us a lot with all the do's and dont's. However, my problem is that I have two dogs that I want to bring with me, does anyone have any experience of this or know someone who has and if so can you help me? My friends have a couple of friends with dogs but they have been purchased whilst they have been living there!! Thanks a lot and look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, whittell. Dogs seem to be a major issue when becoming an expat, judging from the posts we get. I hope you are able to take yours with you.


----------



## Nicola (Jul 2, 2007)

It is quite possible to take your dogs to Dubai. If you contact K9 Friends (k9 at emirates dot net dot ae) they will be able to give you the contact details of a guy called Lee who does pet import and export. He is a great guy who does a great job. He did the shipping of my dogs from Dubai to Saudi and all went well. He double checks everything to ensure all goes smoothly. He is also very reasonably priced compared to other import/export agents. I can't recommend him enough.

Dogs are accepted in Dubai - not allowed on beaches, but there is plenty of desert outside the town that you can run them on. 

Hope the move goes well
Nicola


----------



## Whittell (Sep 7, 2007)

Nicola, Thanks very much for your info - I was begining to panic a bit - once I get further details of when we are going I shall contact. Thanks again, that is a lot of my mind!! Nicky


----------



## Keirsty (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi, my husband and I are also hoping to relocate in the next few months. He's already gone over to work and is busy looking for somewhere to live and has left me to sort out a house to rent etc! I've also got a little dog who I would love to take but I'm concerned because he's very active with loads of energy and he's black! How's he going to cope in the heat! Wondered if anyone could tell me if they've taken their dog and how he/she coped with the move.
Thanks,


----------



## Whittell (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Keirsty
Don't know if you saw my message about moving with the dogs, the site K9 Friends is great lots of tips etc and they advised me to use the site for transportation which was really informative. My older dog is very active and I too was worried about the heat but my friends who are over there at the moment have friends who have a dog there and said that they do adapt but you really need to walk them early morning and after the sun goes down. Hope this is some help as I said the site I used was great and has given me some good tips and advice. Hope it all works out for you. Cheers Nicky


----------



## Nicola (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Keirsty, don't worry about your dog he will soon adapt. I have two black dogs and they are fine with the heat - even sunbathe . . . . . Just about all villas have tiled floors which stay cool which is great for the dogs, they always know the coolest spots to lie - a bit like cats with rays of sun!!

Hope you enjoy your time in Dubai
Nicola


----------



## grinding (May 30, 2008)

Hey Nicola

I have a beagle I am wanting to move from Australia to Dubai and was wondering what the qurantine time is do you have any idea what it might be????


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

there is no quarantine in Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If posters do a search they will find previous posts about importing pets.


-


----------



## Cinnamon (Sep 4, 2008)

Geordie Armani said:


> there is no quarantine in Dubai.


Hi there! We are thinking about moving to dubai . I have read some dogs must have a muzzle on when walking and breads have restrictions. Pit bulls and American staffordshire terriers. We have an Enlish staffordshire terrier. None of the sites say that they are restricted in Dubai. Does anyone know whether or not The english staffordshire terrier is restricted?


----------



## Whittell (Sep 7, 2007)

HI, not as far as I am aware but double check with either your vet. If your breed wasn't accepted then your relocation company for your dog should also advise! Hope things work out! Nic


----------



## Manjeet (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, I have recently arrived to Dubai and am feeling very lost here especially with the shopping here. I am unable to find any good hair oils here and it would be great if I get
some information. Which are the best hair oil brands here, where to buy these and the what are the various kind of packages available?


----------



## mac_mac74 (Nov 13, 2008)

i must warn you that some dogs are banned, I was in the process of moving to Dubai before the markets crashed and realised that Staffordshire Terriors must be proven that they are of the British bloodline, certain other terriors are not allowed in. 

The ministry can provide you with further information, as I believe these guys are so anal, all it takes is some to be bitten and the dog is on the banned list.


----------

